# Favorite food



## Andres

My steak avatar looks gooooood!  Everyone on this entire board should use this thread to post a picture of their favorite food. Ready...go!


----------



## JML

Your steak does look very appetizing. However, I have a sweet tooth and I would have to say that banana pudding is my favorite food.

View attachment 2162


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Steak, Potatoes, and Green Beans. My fave!
View attachment 2163


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Probably beef and roast vegetables. But I always like this lighter chicken and oven roasted veggies when I fix it; cream/sherry/herb sauce when possible. 
http://www.puritanboard.com/f84/pan-roasted-chicken-roasted-veggies-57701/
The veggies by themselves aren't bad:
http://www.puritanboard.com/f84/roast-veggies-56567/


----------



## Andres

John Lanier said:


> Your steak does look very appetizing. However, I have a sweet tooth and I would have to say that banana pudding is my favorite food.
> 
> View attachment 2162



I think my favorite banana pudding is from Golden Corral! Ever tried it?


----------



## Notthemama1984

View attachment 2164

Cheesecake all the way


----------



## JML

Andres said:


> I think my favorite banana pudding is from Golden Corral! Ever tried it?



I have not. I will have to try it. I do know that it, along with everything else, tastes better in the South.


----------



## Notthemama1984

John Lanier said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think my favorite banana pudding is from Golden Corral! Ever tried it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not. I will have to try it. I do know that it, along with everything else, tastes better in the South.
Click to expand...


Speaking of Golden Corral, I eat there because of their bread pudding. Fantastic!


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist

I like Asian food the best. *Salsa Teriyaki* is my favorite:

View attachment 2165


----------



## Andres

Chaplainintraining said:


> Cheesecake all the way



Yes! Easily my favorite dessert! Here's Jenny with a cheesecake she made me from scratch for Valentine's Day a few years ago. 

View attachment 2166


----------



## Romans922

Chicago deep dish pizza.

View attachment 2167


----------



## Notthemama1984

Andres said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheesecake all the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Easily my favorite dessert! Here's Jenny with a cheesecake she made me from scratch for Valentine's Day a few years ago.
> 
> View attachment 2166
Click to expand...


Lucky lucky man you are.


----------



## DMcFadden

Mexican food!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheese enchiladas, tacos, guacamole, rice and beans, chips, HOT salsa, tamales, and all of the rest. 

Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Elizabeth

Hm, for me, it's seasonal.
Summer: cherries(esp Rainier) and apricots.
Autumn: jonathan & macintosh apple pie(butter crust).
Winter: shepherd's pie and challah bread pudding.
Spring: baguette and triple cream harvarti.

That steak avatar did lead me to buy a nice big ribeye. Hadn't had a steak for a while. Hubby and I split it for dinner last night.


----------



## Dennis1963

View attachment 2170View attachment 2171

I just cant decide on one. There is one more.


----------



## Dennis1963

View attachment 2172


Here it is. 

All three.


----------



## Berean

I want your steak. With a baked potato. Otherwise...a big chocolate malt (with double malt) on a hot day (like Dallas all summer).

View attachment 2173


----------



## fishingpipe

View attachment 2175

Lexington (Western NC) Style Barbecue. I have found no barbecue to compare. With barbecue slaw and hushpuppies. 

My junior and senior years in high school I probably ate this very dish 165 out of 180 school days along with a footlong hot dog "all-the-way." I could eat it 3-4 days a week now and never grow tired of it, but having moved from the immediate area only get to enjoy it a few times per year.


----------



## Tripel

You may have heard the slogan "Cheddar--makes everything better." Lie!!! 

It's GRAVY that makes everything better.

View attachment 2176


----------



## Jack K

Carne Adovada. It's chunks of pork simmered in red chile sauce. I particularly like it served in a burrito or enchilada and topped with New Mexico green chile sauce. A regional dish that's nearly impossible to find unless you live within about a 300-mile radius of Albuquerque. Yum!
View attachment 2179


----------



## Jack K

fishingpipe said:


> View attachment 2175
> 
> Lexington (Western NC) Style Barbecue. I have found no barbecue to compare. With barbecue slaw and hushpuppies.
> 
> My junior and senior years in high school I probably ate this very dish 165 out of 180 school days along with a footlong hot dog "all-the-way." I could eat it 3-4 days a week now and never grow tired of it, but having moved from the immediate area only get to enjoy it a few times per year.



Excellent selection! I spent 20 years in Winston-Salem and ate my share of Lexington barbecue. Good to see it getting a plug.


----------



## Sviata Nich

View attachment 2178

Pierogies would have to be my favourite food


----------



## Herald

My Laurie's veal marsala. 

sent from my most excellent Motorola Atrix.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard

View attachment 2180
ROAST MUTTON!

there's mutton like it!


----------



## jwithnell

Mmm, I should dig up a photo of one of my pizzas. In my humble opinion pizza is the world's most perfect food -- restaurant, delivery some store-boughten, but mostly homemade!


----------



## AThornquist

Because of my personality, I very rarely have a "favorite" anything, just a bunch of things I really like. Sometimes what I really like is what is weird and will cause a humorous reaction out of others (see the grub worms in my avatar), or sometimes what I really like is a simple meal like a big, decked out salad with grilled chicken. Truth is though, I'll eat just about anything.


----------



## fishingpipe

Jack K said:


> Excellent selection! I spent 20 years in Winston-Salem and ate my share of Lexington barbecue. Good to see it getting a plug.



Winston-Salem was where I was born and raised, and Lexington was only a short drive down US 52. Glad to hear you discovered the goodness!


----------



## Mushroom

If there were some plate that combined sirloin steak with shrimp, pulled pork barbecue, Alaska King crab, sesame chicken, green salad, asparagus, potato wedges, and dinner rolls, I'd be set. Barring that, I'll just have to suffer through enjoying each of them each as I can.


----------



## NB3K

View attachment 2181 yummy


----------



## NB3K

Sviata Nich said:


> View attachment 2178
> 
> Pierogies would have to be my favourite food



They're good too.


----------



## Rich Koster

Too many choices to list. Therefore, look to my avatar for a picture of one of them.


----------



## "William The Baptist"

View attachment 2182

Potato salad definitely. This has always been my favorite (side) dish for as long as I can remember! I actually just had some as a snack... made some homemade PS yesterday. Sooo good. Good store bought too.


----------



## Frosty

View attachment 2185View attachment 2186
*
HOMEMADE* Bacon, Sausage, Onion, and Cheese Omelette

*HOMEMADE* Scallops Alfredo

Beverage: Caramel Frappucino from McDonald's or Starbucks (only had a couple of times)


----------



## Theoretical

Mexican breakfast dishes, especially chilaquiles. I also make a layered breakfast dish of poblano pepper, potato pancake, brisket or pulled pork, fried eggs, chipotle salsa, creme fraiche, queso fresco, and cilantro. If I ever opened a breakfast place, that would be the signature item.  

Also, we have a couple of authentic Neapolitan pizza joints around that are thoroughly delicious.


----------



## Marrow Man

General Tso, I don't know who you were, but I sure do like your chicken.

Just about anything Chinese, but I'm also partial to sushi.

Addition: I forgot to add the perfect food -- waffles. Especially waffles made in a rotating waffle maker. That's the best.

View attachment 2189


----------



## Scottish Lass

Shrimp 'n' grits
Unlike the gentlemen above, I prefer Eastern NC barbeque (vinegar-based pulled pork)
Quesadillas
Peanut M&Ms
Milkshakes and frappes


----------



## jennywigg

View attachment 2187View attachment 2188
Breakfast at Cracker Barrel and apple pie, y'all! And pizza with lots of meat. And cheese grits. Love me some crab cakes, too...


----------



## Andres

So far everyone on here has excellent taste! I haven't seen a food listed that I wouldn't thoroughly enjoy! Tim, I second the sushi. Easily one of my top faves. 

View attachment 2190


----------



## nasa30

Romans922 said:


> Chicago deep dish pizza.



Oh! That photo is from Giordano's!! We go to the one on Jackson most often but we have walked over to Randolph. Our favorite was the one in the basement off of State Street but they closed that one years ago.


Most anything on the grill or smoker at home. Cedar planked Salmon to steaks or chicken!

Drool...gonna have to fire up the grill tonight I think.


----------



## J Miles

Anything with steak or shrimp.
I also love seafood and pizza. Especialy homemade or delivery pizzas.

View attachment 2209


----------



## Berean

Andrew, your steak avatar has become a dog and is totally inappropriate for this thread. Not that we have any PETA members here...


----------



## Andres

Berean said:


> Andrew, your steak avatar has become a dog and is totally inappropriate for this thread. Not that we have any PETA members here...



Yeah, that's my pup. Sorry, but no one is allowed to eat him. But I can also attest he is more fun to play with than a piece of meat.


----------



## Rufus

View attachment 2210

Bento Boxes, you get a little bit of all the good Japanese foods.


----------



## fralo4truth

Fried chicken is the best food there is. And no, that is not an opinion!


----------



## ReformedChristian

I have two favorites spaghetti with italian sausage a favorite of mine since I was a young lad. And for dessert New York style Cheesecake.


----------



## JennyG

Christmas pudding, so long as it was made to my favourite recipe and served with my favourite sweet spice sauce.

But for a main course, roast beef and Yorkshire pudding.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Slim Jim's, Coca-Cola (or throwback Pepsi), and dill-flavored potato chips.


----------



## Andres

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Slim Jim's, Coca-Cola (or throwback Pepsi), and dill-flavored potato chips.



Junkfood for the win!


----------



## Rich Koster

Rouladen over a bed of wild rice pilaf (spaetzle runs a close second) is my all time favorite. Serve it with a chilled Riesling. It trumps the Slyder any day.


----------



## BeanBoy64

View attachment 2219

This is my all time favorite growing up and now that we moved back to my hometown in Indiana. I can have all the Persimmon Pudding I want!


----------

